# Removal Method for End of Driveway Ice Chunks



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

How would you clear end of driveway with ice chunks with largest about 1 ft in diameter and 3 inches thick? Would you just go through it slowly making sure to chop the ice with the auger as much as possible? This isn't solid ice, but what I call snow-ice similar to rime ice. I am sure I would have to make sure to point the chute away from any nearby objects due to ice chunks that will be thrown.

The auger rakes have serrations, but not the strongest gearbox on this blower as shown in my sig.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I wouldn't take a chance on damaging the blower or whatever might be in the discharge path. A solid chunk of ice coming off the impeller will really go.

Time to use a shovel to push them out of the way.


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

I was thinking I might have to shovel the ice out and there lots of it too. I just ran out of time last night, so I couldn't help the neighbor and everything froze up today. It's going to be colder the next few days and then more precip - snow and/or rain. It's going to be a PIA to clear.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't use any snowblower for that job unless it is very heavy steel. No newer ones and definitely no aluminum gearcases. Otherwise go for it, I do.

Maybe crush it down with your car or truck first?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ice*

You don't mention the make and model machine you have so this is just general info.

The Searsasaurus has the larger auger with the aluminum gearcase and I've chewed up chunks of snow mixed with ice before. This is an older machine and it's got heavier components than the newer ones do. I also have a couple of spare auger gearcases on the shelf from machines I've scrapped out so if it did break I have another one available.

It does rattle some when you suck in a baseball size chunk of ice and it goes through the impeller. Puts a nice lob on it though when it comes out the chute.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

HCBPH said:


> You don't mention the make and model machine you have so this is just general info.


He did mention it:



Edge said:


> The auger rakes have serrations, but not the strongest gearbox on this blower as shown in my sig.


Then he has "MTD 5.5 hp Tec/ 24, Model Yr 2005-2 (late) " in the sig.

I agree with everyone..dont use that machine to gobble up ice.
you will have to manually remove it..

Im considering looking for a plow for my 1964 Wheel Horse tractor, to handle jobs like that..

Scot


----------

